# Dumb thread that should be moved elsewhere



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Perhaps we can have an "invite" only forum for people wishing to contribute to putting together some good stickies?

Once we get enough info, then maybe we can move the threads over to this forum as stickies.

It will make it easier to read, without meaningless posts etc.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

on other forums a devoted member will write up a thread on a specific subject matter and then if the moderators like it they post it to the stickies editing all the comments out.

attractive and affective and leaves the creativity up to the "devoted member" and their use of their resources..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, I think this forum will definately benifit from post like these.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

